# Some pictures of my Nur resurrected



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Way back in 2003 when I had finished pretty much all my work for the V-Spec Nur GTR, I was approached by Cargo magazine, an American mens lifestyle magazine. For its launch issue, they wanted to showcase a handful of cars that the US market were not able to obtain and the GTR was one of them.
Unfortunately, Cargo magazine no longer exist as their launch was not in sync with the current trends of male society, but regardless, I managed to get some incredible prints from the car.

The photos were taken in a photographers cove, a unique room that has no angles and is curved throughout - I will only assume this is to stop angular reflection of light or something, but the awesomeness of the photos were realised when they sent me the prints shortly after.

It’s taken me, ooh, 5 years to scan them, but here they are in all their glory. Please try not to distribute them as strictly speaking, they are copyright the photographer - but christ knows who he was. Professional courtesy and all….you understand.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

that looks stunning is it whte or silver? either way the black rims r stunning


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful car:bowdown1:

Thanks for sharing.


Terje.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

It was actually Sparkling Silver, which is kind of gun metal.
Here's a more realistic photo:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful car...


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

That is just awesome. Fantastic pics.


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Lovely car mate


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

That looks amazing mate. Have you still got it?


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

rb30r34 said:


> That looks amazing mate. Have you still got it?



No.........he went out and bought a Porsche instead :banned:


The clue is in his avatar 




:chuckle:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Boosted said:


> No.........he went out and bought a Porsche instead :banned:
> 
> 
> The clue is in his avatar
> ...


Yea I knew he had the Porsche, was just wondering if he still had this tucked away in the shed.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Amazing!!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

rb30r34 said:


> Yea I knew he had the Porsche, was just wondering if he still had this tucked away in the shed.



Nah he doesn't, it was one seriously sexy car though, probably one of the nicest NUR's I've seen :thumbsup:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Boosted said:


> Nah he doesn't, it was one seriously sexy car though, probably one of the nicest NUR's I've seen :thumbsup:


Yea it looks amazing. Lucky person, whoever has it now.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks so much different to the realistic pics, very nice.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

rb30r34 said:


> Yea it looks amazing. Lucky person, whoever has it now.


Hi anymore pictures you would like to share as I am trying to fuel my addiction to this car,I have bought a few bit for this car like Vcam pro,ATS twin plate carbon clutch,bigger turbo housing,HKS single dump valve,carbon prop shaft, and some more bits and bobs,but there is one thing I have bought that I am not sure about Z tune wings,are they OTT,as this car looks amazing as it is,if I go off the idea I will just sell them cheap but I just can't make my mind up,help what do you think,iano C:thumbsup:


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> It was actually Sparkling Silver, which is kind of gun metal.
> Here's a more realistic photo:


Damn thats sweet looks even better on the street:thumbsup:


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

iano C said:


> Hi anymore pictures you would like to share as I am trying to fuel my addiction to this car,I have bought a few bit for this car like Vcam pro,ATS twin plate carbon clutch,bigger turbo housing,HKS single dump valve,carbon prop shaft, and some more bits and bobs,but there is one thing I have bought that I am not sure about Z tune wings,are they OTT,as this car looks amazing as it is,if I go off the idea I will just sell them cheap but I just can't make my mind up,help what do you think,iano C:thumbsup:


Hi mate, have a look at the r34 gtr pics thread on here. Thats got everything worth having there. Do you own blowdogs gtr now. If you do your a lucky man with a very perfect car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Nice pics mate, but 5 years to scan :bawling:

But it was worth the wait :clap::thumbsup::clap:

Best regards Alan


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

I’ve seen this car drive past me in South Woodford a while back (must of been 16 then lol) man it was the sexiest thing I’ve ever seen and sounds awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

rb30r34 said:


> Hi mate, have a look at the r34 gtr pics thread on here. Thats got everything worth having there. Do you own blowdogs gtr now. If you do your a lucky man with a very perfect car.:thumbsup:


Yes I was lucky to enough to buy this car, it is everything I would want from a car and more,I know I like the Z tune wings it's just changing the look I am a bit worried about, but if I dont like them I can just take them off again.:thumbsup:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

At first I thought this might have been you, but after looking at the pics I can clearly see it is not, still a funny vid, especially the guy at the end.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I never knew that Austen Powers drove a Porsche, I always thought he drove a Shaguar :chuckle:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

iano C said:


> Yes I was lucky to enough to buy this car, it is everything I would want from a car and more,I know I like the Z tune wings it's just changing the look I am a bit worried about, but if I dont like them I can just take them off again.:thumbsup:


iano, Z-Tune wings would look good - but don't do anything else.
Any pics of the car as it is now?? Would love to see it again!!


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

iano C said:


> Hi anymore pictures you would like to share as I am trying to fuel my addiction to this car,I have bought a few bit for this car like Vcam pro,ATS twin plate carbon clutch,bigger turbo housing,HKS single dump valve,carbon prop shaft, and some more bits and bobs,but there is one thing I have bought that I am not sure about Z tune wings,are they OTT,as this car looks amazing as it is,if I go off the idea I will just sell them cheap but I just can't make my mind up,help what do you think,iano C:thumbsup:


Iano you'll find loads of pictures on my site.


----------



## Smokey 1 (Nov 1, 2005)

Blow Dog said:


> iano, Z-Tune wings would look good - but don't do anything else.
> Any pics of the car as it is now?? Would love to see it again!!


Would the Z-tune wings not aid aerodynamics of the car by reducing air pressure at high speeds and help cooling of the engine, brakes etc by allowing hot air to escape the wheel arch ?
I am sure I have read an article about this and there are some similarities with the JTGC R34 front wings



Smokey :smokin:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

It wouldn't surprise me, I had massive changes to fluid temps with the installation of a Nismo bonnet.


----------



## HK power sports (May 1, 2008)

wow. those pics are absolutely stunning.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

iano C said:


> Hi anymore pictures you would like to share as I am trying to fuel my addiction to this car,I have bought a few bit for this car like Vcam pro,ATS twin plate carbon clutch,bigger turbo housing,HKS single dump valve,carbon prop shaft, and some more bits and bobs,but there is one thing I have bought that I am not sure about Z tune wings,are they OTT,as this car looks amazing as it is,if I go off the idea I will just sell them cheap but I just can't make my mind up,help what do you think,iano C:thumbsup:


i would leave the wings the car looks stunning as it is

but then again it is your choice its your car

but keep the standard wings just incase when you need to sell the car


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

:


agent-x said:


> i would leave the wings the car looks stunning as it is
> 
> but then again it is your choice its your car
> 
> but keep the standard wings just incase when you need to sell the car


 No worries I will be putting the wings up safe and sound,I am going to put them on and see what they look like ,but as smokey 1 said there is a reason for them it's not just looks,I dont drive the car very much maybe five times since I got it and I dont drive it hard but it still gets very hot under the hood and the fact that there is not much else I can do with a car that has everything and when your in love you just can't help yourself buying extravagant gifts:thumbsup:take care agent-x,iano C.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> Iano you'll find loads of pictures on my site.


Hello Blow Dog yep I have checked your site out many times a great read and lots of stunning pictures,it's just with this car to much is not enough,the latest one's are fantasist,the car is still the same as when Nito owned it still looks like a new car as soon as I get the wings put on and all the work done I will post some pictures it's going to be remapped with the V cam pro and bigger turbo housing by Robbie from TDP over here in Ireland so I might try get it on the handycam and post that up as well if I am not in his way that is,and as for doing anything else even thinking about putting on the wings has me sitting up till what time is it,4 am,s,it 4 hours sleep,yep like I was saying that's my lot it's just look after her from here on in:bowdown1:
good night to all, bed time:wavey:iano C.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the spec from when Nito was selling it 

BNR34 V-Spec II Nur Edition

Hi everyone,

I’m selling my Nur after nearly three years with it. I bought it from our illustrious webmaster Cem (Blowdog) in December 2003.

It was originally sourced and supplied by Zele international and specced by Nismo. Prospec brought the car to the UK with approx 13,000kms on the clock. It was then converted into miles and has full service history with Abbey Motorsport and RB Motorsport. The car currently has covered approximately 25,000 miles.

Since owning it I have spent a fortune on it. The cosmetics etc were already perfect, so I concentrated on extracting more power while keeping it as a daily driver. It has a brand new Top Secret RB28 engine (supplied by Prospec Motorsport) fitted approx 3,000 miles along with the rest of the spec which I will list below. All parts are new and the car currently pushes out 650bhp and over 500lbs/ft torque. The engine and fuel system are rated to 900ps and the car has the remainder of the kit necessary to safely run this with much time and money spent on cooling. To run mega power all you would need to do is fit a larger turbo (T51R for example) and remap. As a road car it is extremely quick and I don’t think there are many people who would want more power, response and low down torque than it already has.

Details as follows;

2002 Final Production run 1 of 750 V-spec II Nurs
Finished in Sparkling Silver
1 of only 4 in the UK (only one other in this colour.)
25,000 miles (3,000 miles on new spec only)
2 UK owners (myself and Cem)
650bhp+ / 507lbs/ft

Spec below:

Nissan Skyline GTR R34 2002 V-Spec II Nur

Engine - (Mapped to 8.5k rpm redline for reliability)
Top Secret Built HKS Step 2 RB28 Bare Engine (Rated to 900ps and 9k rpm)
Top Secret Cylinder Head Ported/Polished
Top Secret Studs
Top Secret Edition HKS Cam Pulleys
Top Secret Painted Rocker Covers
HKS Forged Pistons
HKS Steel Connecting Rods
HKS Steel Crankshaft (Step 2)
HKS 272in Step 2 Camshafts 10.2mm Lift (Trust Valve Springs)
HKS 272ex Step 2 Camshaft 10.2mm Lift (Trust Valve Springs)
HKS 1.2mm Metal Gasket
HKS Metal Intake Manifold/Throttle Body Gaskets
HKS Exhaust Manifold Headers
HKS GT II External Wastegate
HKS Wastegate Return pipe
HKS T04Z Turbocharger Conversion
HKS Kansai Carbon Fibre Spark Plug/Cam Pulley Cover
Trust Valve Springs
Trust Timing Belt
Nismo N1 Engine Block
Nismo Engine Mount set (3)
NGK Racing 8's Recessed Spark Plugs R7434-8
Aeroquip Pro Gold Teflon Lined Nomex Oil Catch Hoses
Aeroquip Pro Gold Rocker Cover Fittings

Intake and Exhaust System
HKS Super Power Flow Intake
HKS Polished Induction Pipe
HKS Polished Intercooler Entry Pipe
HKS Frontpipe 76mm
HKS Ti Muffler 102mm
ARC Titanium Straight Catalyst Replacement pipe 80mm
Nismo Balanced Intake Collector Plenum
Trust Greddy Polished Intake Pipe

Fuel System
HKS In Tank Fuel Pump
HKS 1000cc Injectors x6
HKS 11.0mm Fuel Rail
Aeromotive A1000 Fuel Pump p/n 11101
Aeromotive 10 micron post pump filter p/n 12301
Aeroquip Pro Gold Teflon Lined Nomex Braided Hose Feed (-12/ -10/ 2x -6)
Aeroquip Pro Gold Teflon Lined Nomex Braided Hose -6 Return Line
Abbey Motorsport Alloy "Tank Top Mount Plate" with Bulkhead Fittings
Abbey Motorsport Military Spec Fuel Pump Connector
Abbey Motorsport External Swirl Pot
Abbey Motorsport T-Piece Distribution Mini Swirl Pot
SARD Adjustable Fuel Pressure Regulator

Oil and Water Cooling System
HKS GT Bar and Plate Intercooler
HKS Thermostatically controlled Oil Cooling System
Trust High Capacity Oil Pump
Trust Large Capacity Baffled Sump Extension/Extended Oil Pickup
Trust Greddy Oil Filter Relocation Kit
Trust Greddy Front Diff Casing
ARC SMC55 Side Flow Super Micro Conditioner Water Radiator
ARC Air Remover Set
ARC Water Swirl Pot
Border Racing Oil Catch Tank
Nismo N1 Water Pump
SARD 68 Deg c Thermostat
Samco Silicone Lower Water Radiator Hose

Management and Electronics
HKS EVC V Electronic Boost Controller
HKS A/F Knock Amp with O2 Wideband/Knock Feedback
HKS F-Con V Pro Fuel & Ignition Timing Computer
HKS Mass Air Pressure Sensor 0-4Kpa
HKS BNR34 F-Con Wiring Loom
HKS Air Temp Sensor Harness
NTK Nissan Wideband Lambda Sensor
Defi VSD Concept
Defi BF Boost Meter
Defi BF Fuel Pressure Meter with differential pressure
Defi BF EGT
Defi Control Unit II

Transmission
Nismo G-Max Lightened Balanced Flywheel
Nismo G-Max Twin Plate Clutch (enlarged Spline version)
Nismo Getrag Large Diameter Input Shaft
Nissan Getrag 6 Speed Transmission

Chassis
Nismo G-Attack S-Tune HA Suspension System
Nismo LMGT4 Limited Alloys / Falken FK451's 265/35/18 Tyres
Nismo Titanium Strut Tower
Nismo Braided Steel Brake Hoses
Nissan N1 Brembo Twin Pot Caliper Rear
Nissan R33 Front Lower Wishbone Set
Sunline Racing Adjustable Tension Rod Set
AP Racing 6 Piston 362mm Brake Conversion Front
Ferodo DS2500 Brake Pads Front & Rear

Bodywork & Dress Up
Nismo Z -Tune Carbon Fibre Vented Bonnet with Forced Air Intake
Nismo Front Bumper
Nismo Side Skirts
Nismo Rear Skirts
Nismo Carbon Fibre Rear Spoiler Blade
Nismo Carbon Fibre Rear Diffuser
Nismo Style Carbon Fibre Front Splitter
Nismo Clear Repeaters
Nismo Oil Cap
Nismo Fuel Cap
Mines Carbon Fibre Aero Mirrors
Garage Defend Carbon Fibre Cooling Panel
Robsons Carbon Fibre Injector Electrics Housing
Augment Carbon Fibre Bonnet Damper Struts
ARC Water Radiator cap
ARC Air Remover pressure caps
Rays Air Valve Caps
Chrome Fuse Box Cover with Top Secret/HKS Logo

Interior
Nismo Steering Boss
Nismo Willans Race Harnesses x2
Nismo Titanium GT Gearknob
Nismo MFD2 Multi Function Display
Nismo Race Shut off Cigarette Lighter
Nur Interior (Black)
GTR Emblem Carpet Mats
Custom HKS A/F Knock Amp/EVC V Boost Controller Housing
Trust Greddy Twin A-Pillar Pod
Momo Race Steering Wheel


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Hello Smokey 1,just realized I am being a lazy git, thanks for taking the time to put this up I will post some new pictures up before the weekend :thumbsup:,iano c.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

iano C said:


> : No worries I will be putting the wings up safe and sound,I am going to put them on and see what they look like ,but as smokey 1 said there is a reason for them it's not just looks,I dont drive the car very much maybe five times since I got it and I dont drive it hard but it still gets very hot under the hood and the fact that there is not much else I can do with a car that has everything and when your in love you just can't help yourself buying extravagant gifts:thumbsup:take care agent-x,iano C.


im not suprised you in love with that beast

cant wait to see the pics

i fink i love the car just as much as you do 

good to hear youll be putting some pics up

i suppose should say thankyou :thumbsup:


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

agent-x said:


> im not suprised you in love with that beast
> 
> cant wait to see the pics
> 
> ...


Not at all,I just hope I can take some good one's now, I have a nice camera I just don't know how to use it right as the other half always takes the pictures of the kids and that and I can't really ask her will you take some pics of my car love,I don't think it would go down well but I have a few days to get my head round it so fingers crossed all else fails I have a friend who loves all this type of stuff so if I am not happy with what I come up with I will give him a ring and rope him in to it:thumbsup:iano c.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

lol goodstuff look froward to them :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

.....


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Stunning...

Hurry up with the pics...


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

iano C said:


> Not at all,I just hope I can take some good one's now, I have a nice camera I just don't know how to use it right as the other half always takes the pictures of the kids and that and I can't really ask her will you take some pics of my car love,I don't think it would go down well but I have a few days to get my head round it so fingers crossed all else fails I have a friend who loves all this type of stuff so if I am not happy with what I come up with I will give him a ring and rope him in to it:thumbsup:iano c.


Hurry up and get your wife to take those pictures or I'll take out the clause in the contract which gives me first refusal to repossess the car on grounds of wearing a pink blouse!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> Hurry up and get your wife to take those pictures or I'll take out the clause in the contract which gives me first refusal to repossess the car on grounds of wearing a pink blouse!


I have taking some I had to use a fully auto camera so they are not great but I will post them anyway I will have to get my friend to do some over the weekend as I am crap, just have to try post them now with out sending every picture on the camera


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

that spec is something else....

Anyway Cem why did you go all German, even when you had that was one hell of a car?


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

iano C said:


> I have taking some I had to use a fully auto camera so they are not great but I will post them anyway I will have to get my friend to do some over the weekend as I am crap, just have to try post them now with out sending every picture on the camera


Email them to me, I will host them... now, now, now... [email protected]


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I want to see the pics of your padded & heated garage to make sure you're taking good care of her for when I buy her back of you 

All the best
Nito


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Moff said:


> Email them to me, I will host them... now, now, now... [email protected]


 Hi have done with a few thanks.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> Hurry up and get your wife to take those pictures or I'll take out the clause in the contract which gives me first refusal to repossess the car on grounds of wearing a pink blouse!


Hi Blow Dog I 'll get rid of the pink blouse but can I keep the bassball cap:thumbsup:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

iano C said:


> Hi Blow Dog I 'll get rid of the pink blouse but can I keep the bassball cap:thumbsup:


Hah - keep the blouse, take off the cap 

Robbie, don't regret the decision mate. I'm over 2 years ownership with this car and it's the longest I've ever kept a car.


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

LOL at the vid Hyrev...how is your baby? Havent been keeping up with the site since I sold my R34:sadwavey:

Blowdog, wasnt it you that had the vid of you and another R34 going or coming back from the Ring on the Autobahn, had a bunch of high speed runs and such?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

psd1 its on blowdogs site

Its on the GTR DVD as well

R


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Some piccies...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ian looking good!

vcam & omori bit ahoy! ;-)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice.. 

That T04Z is what you wanted, did you not Matty for your R34 GTR?

I like the big brakes on this one!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yep thats the set up! and its nice to see what your front bumper and z tune aero kit will look like kadir


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

nice but im sure we all want more


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

matty32 said:


> ian looking good!
> 
> vcam & omori bit ahoy! ;-)


Thanks Matty but as you all know most of the hard work was done by Nito, I can't even use a camera never mind spec a car to this standard ,it's a credit to all it's past owners for it to be as it is ,its hard to believe it's a 7 year old car when you look at the paint work, so fair play to Blow Dog, Nito ,and Mark, I will have contributed to the car the by putting the few bits on that I have and that will be my lot ,it's just clean it and pay the bills:chuckle::bowdown1:,I have lots more pictures if anyone would like to host some of them,thanks iano C.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Moff said:


> Some piccies...


Thanks for helping me out Moff much appreciated:thumbsup:iano c.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

No worries mate


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

At long last some more pics


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

thanks  :thumbsup:

car looks good as ever

please post some more pics when you get the z-tune wings on

youve got a very nice car mate :clap:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## madbstd (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow! When I change to an R34 I shall use this car as a benchmark! Awesome car. Thanks for the pics.

:clap:


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Car's looking as good as I remember it, nice one guys. 
How many miles now?


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

agent-x said:


> thanks  :thumbsup:
> 
> car looks good as ever
> 
> ...


Hi agent-x will do, please forgive if I have posted some pictures twice and some bad one's as this is my first time trying anything like this,all so I would like to say the registration on this car is only for show as it is now on crappy Irish plates,as soon as I get the work done on the car I will put more of an effort in to cleaning her and going some were nice to take good pictures ,like Wicklow mountains so thanks for looking and thanks for the nice comments.:thumbsup:iano C.


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Gorgeous R34!!


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Stunning R34 you have there Ian, definately one of the best, if not the best R34 around:thumbsup:

James.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

iano C said:


> Hi agent-x will do, please forgive if I have posted some pictures twice and some bad one's as this is my first time trying anything like this,all so I would like to say the registration on this car is only for show as it is now on crappy Irish plates,as soon as I get the work done on the car I will put more of an effort in to cleaning her and going some were nice to take good pictures ,like Wicklow mountains so thanks for looking and thanks for the nice comments.:thumbsup:iano C.


i dont think there are any bad pics 

just a great car iano c :bowdown1:

when you planning on getting the wings put on


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunning.

(I'd lose the dingly-dangly, though) :chuckle:


----------



## Graphtuner (Nov 3, 2008)

damn... i want your car


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

:thumbsup:I like the detail shots Iano!

If you get a chance, try and get some pics of the fuel system under the rear diffuser, bright red fuel pump and swirl pot mounted on the drivers side rear towards the front of the rear diffuser.

I never got around to relocating the vsd control and EGT gauge to the glovebox, once all the tuning was finished I was going to mount them out of the way. Also the Blue A/F knock amp box under the glovebox used to be stuck to the underside of the glovebox out of the way so that it was still accessible with headphones but not really visible, guess its come unstuck!


There are some nice pics there. I see Mark left the ICE in, there's another few k's worth. Bargain :thumbsup:

Looking forward to seeing it with the wings on, I carried out a poll a few years back asking for opinions on std vs Z tune wings. I think the Z tune wings won!!

Cheers
Nito


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Car still looks great ,am I right in beliving this 34 is in Ireland now ,just interested as my 34 went over there last year to a guy that owns a garage .I'm sure someone will know it as I'm led to belive there are not many over there ,it's silver also .


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

you still have the flare on the passenger side footwell!

R


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Robbie J said:


> you still have the flare on the passenger side footwell!
> 
> R


Still got mine Robbie ! Much to the annoyance of the customs chaps at the Eurotunnel who dont seem to like it.

Stunning car, you're a lucky chap Iano


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> Car's looking as good as I remember it, nice one guys.
> How many miles now?


Hello Blow Dog she has 33,350 of which I think 13500 is kms so as far as I can make out it's around 28000 miles, so there is only a couple of thousand on the new spec,and she's not being  taking out again till summer and she will not be an every day car even though I would love to drive her everywere as she is so nice to drive even in heavy traffic.I have a nice gtr33 to give me a buzz when I need it so it's not to bad:thumbsup:,take care iano C.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

agent-x said:


> i dont think there are any bad pics
> 
> just a great car iano c :bowdown1:
> 
> when you planning on getting the wings put on


Hello agent-x some time in February.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

:


Thrust said:


> Stunning.
> 
> (I'd lose the dingly-dangly, though) :chuckle:


 Yep think your right on that one I have had it in all my cars as the brother got it for me in China it 's suppose to bring you good luck,it must work as I ended up owning this car:thumbsup:iano C.


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

NITO said:


> :thumbsup:I like the detail shots Iano!
> 
> If you get a chance, try and get some pics of the fuel system under the rear diffuser, bright red fuel pump and swirl pot mounted on the drivers side rear towards the front of the rear diffuser.
> 
> ...


Hello Nito yes he left it the way it was he could have easily taking it out as I wouldn't have knowing,even though he lost so much money in such a short space of time he still left it in the car shows how much he loved the car as he must have wanted it to stay the same way ,I just cant understand why someone in the uk didin't jump on this car at the price it went for it was silly money ,and not even vrt to be payed if you lived in the uk and when you take in to account the work that had being done and the all round condition of the car,it was a bargain of a life time even after 14000 euro vrt it's still a bargain,I will get some pictures of the fuel system I just have to give it a good clean first and get her up on a ramp make sure everything is nice and shinny,and I will do the above to tidy things up a bit .,thanks and take care iano C.:bowdown1:


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

stealth said:


> Car still looks great ,am I right in beliving this 34 is in Ireland now ,just interested as my 34 went over there last year to a guy that owns a garage .I'm sure someone will know it as I'm led to belive there are not many over there ,it's silver also .


Hi stealth yes it's over here in Duiblin,Ireland your right in saying there is not that many gtr34 over here I think I have seeing about four if even that many, so there is not that many I am sure there is more but you never see them,:thumbsup:iano c


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

Robbie J said:


> you still have the flare on the passenger side footwell!
> 
> R


Hello Robbie yes I still have the flare I took it out of my 33 as far as I know they are illegal over here but I just had to fill the space:thumbsup:iano c


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

wow :smokin:

wicked ride you get there iano , quick question mate what size are the wheels ?

roll on summer


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

bobwoolmer said:


> wow :smokin:
> 
> wicked ride you get there iano , quick question mate what size are the wheels ?
> 
> roll on summer


 yep cant wait the wheels are 18s,:thumbsup:iano c


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

your more that welcome madbstd.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

iano C said:


> Hello Nito yes he left it the way it was he could have easily taking it out as I wouldn't have knowing,even though he lost so much money in such a short space of time he still left it in the car shows how much he loved the car as he must have wanted it to stay the same way ,I just cant understand why someone in the uk didin't jump on this car at the price it went for it was silly money ,and not even vrt to be payed if you lived in the uk and when you take in to account the work that had being done and the all round condition of the car,it was a bargain of a life time even after 14000 euro vrt it's still a bargain,I will get some pictures of the fuel system I just have to give it a good clean first and get her up on a ramp make sure everything is nice and shinny,and I will do the above to tidy things up a bit .,thanks and take care iano C.:bowdown1:


i really wanted to buy this car

i lost alot of money at the time i couldnt pay for it in cash

although finance wouldnt have been a problem i wanted it to be cash

one day iano it will be mine  just waiting for the chance now


----------



## iano C (Oct 16, 2007)

agent-x said:


> i really wanted to buy this car
> 
> i lost alot of money at the time i couldnt pay for it in cash
> 
> ...


Hi agent-x I know the feeling I nearly didn't get the money up myself it was a last minute thing on my end bad time of the year as any money I had was tied up in Christmas stock so I suppose I was lucky in the end to be able to get it together,but the best value for money I have ever got in my opinion:thumbsup:iano c.


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Pics of the Nur yesterday at a car show here in Cork.

Still looks amazing.



















Will have more over next few days.

From a show in Carlow last year...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Sparkling Silver hey!? 

Looks sooo nice!


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

The car is in such fantastic condition it's hard to believe, the first pic is a pic of me taking a pic with Ians cam (current owner) . 

Hopefully he'll get a few of those uploaded if he gets a chance. I know he finds it hard to get online these days as he now runs a valeting and detailing company here in Ireland. 
You wouldn't half guess by seeing how clean the car is in the flesh.

Also notice Z-Tune wings now fitted to the car, the only exterior change to the car since Nito had it I'd imagine.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

And the gtr badge 

Looking good....

I'm so glad it's gone to a good home!!

Cheers
Nito


----------



## supracork (Nov 28, 2008)

Ah... well spotted, forgot about that.

By the way Nito, I must say I had the pleasure of driving this car a couple of times and must say it takes my breath away each time. Absolutely sensational, kudos to you and the other previous owners for helping make this car what it is today.

Regards
Mark


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

NITO said:


> And the gtr badge
> 
> Nito


Now gent's, lets not forget... 





HKS V-Cam........:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

supracork said:


> The car is in such fantastic condition it's hard to believe, the first pic is a pic of me taking a pic with Ians cam (current owner) .
> 
> Hopefully he'll get a few of those uploaded if he gets a chance. I know he finds it hard to get online these days as he now runs a valeting and detailing company here in Ireland.
> You wouldn't half guess by seeing how clean the car is in the flesh.
> ...


looks nice, glad ian is taking care of it 

we supplied all the bits for it, 

and a v cam R32 GTR


----------

